# Need New Propane Cover



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone know were the best place to buy a propane cover is? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is the old white 2 piece cover Keystone may replace it for free if you have not been claiming every loose screw as a warranty claim. I got mine free 9 months after my warranty expired by calling Team Challenger at Keystone.

If it is the new one piece that failed that would be news and they may replace it also.

If you lost it then I guess the only thing you can do is call the dealer. Keystone will not sell parts directly to the public.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> If it is the old white 2 piece cover Keystone may replace it for free if you have not been claiming every loose screw as a warranty claim. I got mine free 9 months after my warranty expired by calling Team Challenger at Keystone.


I wonder if being 3 years out of warranty will work? Mine is starting to show some wear. I was thinking about trying to repair it with a new rivet or two, but I guess a call to Team Challenger wouldn't hurt.

Tim


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mine split in 2 while driving down the hwy 65-70 mph. Half stayed on. Half flew forward and hit my truck. They replaced it under warrarty when the trailer was 2-3 yrs old, and I bought the trailer used after the warranty had expired.

I was told by the dealer that if it was not covered it would cost me $300+/-. I can't remember the exact amount now, but I remember be shocked. Most of the cost is shipping. I would push for it to be covered.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I have had to repair about 4 of my rivets-but it is a poor design---no way am I paying 300 for a piece of plastic.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would check some local Plastic Mfg in your area. They could probably fab something that would be much better then the replacement cover from Keystone.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

a late night drive to the Outback demos on the lot...







just swap em







replace the 1/2 piece withe the new one


----------

